

Super Angel Dave McClure Gives Canadian Startup a Gift They Won’t Soon Forget - jbrookman
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/dave-mcclure-gives-canadian-startup-500-2013-07-17

======
benologist
The other week I wrote this little server + browser extension that looks at HN
submitters and domain history. Sometimes it reveals interesting things, like
TechVibe's army of spammers.

[http://imgur.com/mQSfyDY](http://imgur.com/mQSfyDY)

[https://github.com/benlowry/hnsubmitterstats](https://github.com/benlowry/hnsubmitterstats)

